# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Pros and Cons of Bamboo Benchtop

## cmgardiner

Hi, has anyone lived with a bamboo benchtop for a while?  I am trying to decide whether or not to install one in our kitchen but I can't find any honest feedback as to the care and maintenance of them.  Are they durable or easily stained or scratched?  How often do they have to be oiled?  Are they prone to mold around the sink area?  Manufacturers tend to gloss over the specifics but I see plenty of warnings about these issues in the warranty so I am hoping someone can offer first-hand knowledge.  Thanks!

----------


## phillta

I am bumping this up as we're considering bamboo too, but none of the kitchen supply folk seem to offer them. Is this just a fashion thing or are there grounds?

----------


## arms

> I am bumping this up as we're considering bamboo too, but none of the kitchen supply folk seem to offer them.

  that in itself should tell you something

----------


## phillta

> that in itself should tell you something

  Am I to take that to mean you declare bamboo to be rubbish for kitchen benchtops?  
It would be a big assumption if I were to believe that kitchen companies rarely offer them because they are rubbish. Many other reasons might be applicable - wholesale pricing means small margins; supply line commitments limit companies to certain products; bamboo's merits as a kitchen benchtop are not yet proven; it's not a traditional option so consumer demand will be weak etc etc. Or of course it has been dropped as an option because warrantees were consistently called in a year after installation, ie it's rubbish. 
We want a wooden benchtop a we're wondering if bamboo is worth considering. I assume that's what cmgardiner is thinking too.

----------


## seriph1

I wouldn't think it is rubbish at all ... it seems to be a great flooring material so I guess it is OK for benches as well. I am unaware of anyone offering it as benchtops though. I also would be keen to know what finishes are suitable for it ,seeing that food would be prepared on it. If you are wanting a traditional/classic/period look, then timber would be the first choice though.

----------


## GCP310

bunnings sell them thru the flatpax range. 
being bamboo, i.e made in china, and not locally made like the rest of the benchtop options, they will most likely be looked upon as a cheap version of solid timber. 
when the government start taxing manufacturers for non green compliant materials, you will see bamboo climb the ranks.

----------


## arms

> Am I to take that to mean you declare bamboo to be rubbish for kitchen benchtops?  
> It would be a big assumption if I were to believe that kitchen companies rarely offer them because they are rubbish. Many other reasons might be applicable - wholesale pricing means small margins; supply line commitments limit companies to certain products; bamboo's merits as a kitchen benchtop are not yet proven; it's not a traditional option so consumer demand will be weak etc etc. Or of course it has been dropped as an option because warrantees were consistently called in a year after installation, ie it's rubbish. 
> We want a wooden benchtop a we're wondering if bamboo is worth considering. I assume that's what cmgardiner is thinking too.

  i have not  said that bamboo benchtops are rubbish nor have i professed their benefits , what i was merely pointing out was that no professional (assuming the best)kitchen companies want to put their name and reputation against the product .if you are so mad keen on buying the product then go to bunnings and follow the kitchen professionals advice in regard to care and maintanence with respect to the product .
simply really .oh and dont forget to ask about the warranty/gaurantee that the product will and can stand up to the rigours of the australian weather

----------


## Doc0055

:What he said:

----------


## arms

> 

   beedeep,beedeep thanks doc

----------


## phillta

Sigh 
Just how...   

> we're wondering if bamboo is worth considering

  ...becomes...   

> if you are so mad keen on buying the product then go to bunnings

  ...I don't know. But thanks for the advice anyway. Please forgive me for thinking someone might have 1) used the product, and 2) formed an opinion on that basis.

----------


## arms

> that in itself should tell you something

   

> Sigh 
> Just how...   
> ...becomes...   
> ...I don't know. But thanks for the advice anyway. Please forgive me for thinking someone might have 1) used the product, and 2) formed an opinion on that basis.

  which take us back to my original reply  
"that in itself should tell you something "

----------


## seriph1

Last week I met with the owner of a company importing bamboo products  -  no flooring but decor panels and benchtops. He is extremely environmentally conscious and I believe would have a lot of data attesting to bamboo's suitability. Time will reveal the product's limitations. I'm willing to trial some in our own kitchen to see how it withstands the normal rigours of day to day usage. 
Aesthetically (and even though my entire focus is on period design) I found it very beautiful.

----------


## phillta

We went ahead with bamboo benchtops before Christmas so it's too early to comment on the things the original poster was concerned about (mould etc etc). We love the look of it and so far haven't had any dramas at all (touch wood...or should that be grass), and we do tend to be a wee bit reckless to be honest. 
If I was selling this stuff and intended to use environmental benefits as a point of difference, I'd really want to do my homework on the end to end manufacturing and distribution process. Renewability is only one part of the puzzle.

----------


## mallonski

I put in the bunning$ bamboo benchtop about 8 months ago.
It is an island hence no contact with sink.
I finished with a paint on polyurethane usually applied to floors.
It gets a workout with young family of 5 (& 1 night of table dancing) and still looks good with the scratches.
I'd use it again. Then again I am not overly fussy.

----------


## TheDestroyed

> We went ahead with bamboo benchtops before Christmas so it's too early to comment on the things the original poster was concerned about (mould etc etc). We love the look of it and so far haven't had any dramas at all (touch wood...or should that be grass), and we do tend to be a wee bit reckless to be honest. 
> If I was selling this stuff and intended to use environmental benefits as a point of difference, I'd really want to do my homework on the end to end manufacturing and distribution process. Renewability is only one part of the puzzle.

   

> I put in the bunning$ bamboo benchtop about 8 months ago.
> It is an island hence no contact with sink.
> I finished with a paint on polyurethane usually applied to floors.
> It gets a workout with young family of 5 (& 1 night of table dancing) and still looks good with the scratches.
> I'd use it again. Then again I am not overly fussy.

  
So after you both went ahead and installed these benchtops (and by the way, did you do it yourselves or have someone do it for you??), how are you finding them? Did you both go through Bunnings? I'm considering this option, although if this is the price, I'm thinking maybe I should be going with granite or caesarstone instead (need to compare prices). I'd appreciate it if you can let me know how you're finding them a little bit down the track!  :Smilie:

----------


## phillta

We bought it from Bunnings and it was installed by our cabinet maker. We're very happy with it and have no issues at all. Regarding the price: the problem is you can only buy it in one standard length which is 2.6m I think. That's fine if the amount you need is just under a multiple of this, but if it's just over it effectively increases the cost by ~90%, 40%, 30% and so on depending on how many you need. We have a large offcut we'll probably use for a workbench. 
It's interesting that you're oscillating between bamboo and granite/stone because they'll give a totally different feel to your kitchen. Bamboo or solid wood aren't cheap alternatives in the way that perhaps laminate is, they're just different choices. I'd recommend you decide exactly what look you're after because either way you'll be spending a bit...I wouldn't have thought it would be a price driven decision.

----------


## StewGags

I'd avoid bamboo bench tops. They are almost all manufactured in China and they don't fair well over years of wear and tear and require maintenance. They don't like heat, water and aren't particularly hygienic, even when sealed.  
The look will date badly too.

----------


## seriph1

Not saying youre wrong but thats one hell of a list ... Basically the information you have gathered leads you to conclude that bamboo as a benchtop is a no no. That there is pretty much nothing good about the material as a benchtop?

----------


## Master Splinter

........I think his opinion is because Masters don't supply bamboo benchtops......... 
Other than that they sound pretty much the same list of drawbacks you could give against any sort of timber benchtop, except perhaps the China origin.

----------


## renomart

Bamboo benchtops looks to be a new product, as such, there is not enough information to see how viable it is. Give it time though... it looks like it will gain in popularity.

----------


## arms

we were told that about asbestos as well and look where that led

----------


## renomart

> we were told that about asbestos as well and look where that led

  ... and we were told the same thing about vacuum formed vinyl doors! 
Seriously, I hope bamboo works out. The big plus is that it is an environmentally sustainable product.

----------


## seriph1

seeing a 60 storey building being built using bamboo scaffolding is funky  -  I think bamboo's story is far from told

----------


## Jilpy

> We bought it from Bunnings and it was installed by our cabinet maker. We're very happy with it and have no issues at all. Regarding the price: the problem is you can only buy it in one standard length which is 2.6m I think. That's fine if the amount you need is just under a multiple of this, but if it's just over it effectively increases the cost by ~90%, 40%, 30% and so on depending on how many you need. We have a large offcut we'll probably use for a workbench. 
> It's interesting that you're oscillating between bamboo and granite/stone because they'll give a totally different feel to your kitchen. Bamboo or solid wood aren't cheap alternatives in the way that perhaps laminate is, they're just different choices. I'd recommend you decide exactly what look you're after because either way you'll be spending a bit...I wouldn't have thought it would be a price driven decision.

  We are about to do the same - that is use the Bunnings bamboo bench tops.  We however need a little more than 2 available lengths.  Wondering if you have used your offcut for the work bench - or do you want to sell it on to us!  We are in SA so transport may be a problem.

----------


## esperanza

I just ordered new bamboo benchtops today, from a bamboo supplier in QLD (I'm NSW). The Bunnings ones look ok if the sizes work for you, but I would have had to buy almost double the surface area I actually needed - not cheap, would have been $1900 and then for me to do the cutting down myself or pay hundreds for someone else to. I just paid $1200 for two sheets cut to size and they're freighting the cut pieces and off-cuts to my door on the day of my choosing. Will have to wait and see whether it all works as planned, but so far I'm really happy.  
From all the research I've done recently, bamboo is supposed to be good at coping with water, temperatures, scratches, etc. And you can always sand it back and resurface it if it's looking worn after a few years - could even resurface with a different coloured oil/varnish for a whole new look.

----------


## Jilpy

Sounds like your onto a good thing.  I wonder who the Qld supplier is?

----------


## esperanza

Here they are! Bit of plumbing and tiling still to do. More than happy to share the supplier info if I'm allowed?

----------


## Eden

hi esperanza 
I would raise or the cooker to the same height as the bamboo will dry and split or burn in some cases 
a large pan will spread the heat an amazing amount when the gas is on high 
cheers eden

----------


## sstyln

I picked up the sample piece in Bunnings and it was all scratched and dented.  
Is bamboo a soft or hard wood?

----------


## shauck

> Is bamboo a soft or hard wood?

  It's a grass actually. Just not the sort you cut with the mower.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cecile

> I would raise or the cooker to the same height as the bamboo

  I believe there is a regulation that *requires* the cooktop to be 50mm above the benchtop.   
Eden is correct.  A large flame under your cookware WILL scorch the edges of the bench.  I saw this first hand recently at my sister's house with a laminex benchtop.

----------


## BLWNHR

> I believe there is a regulation that requires the cooktop to be 50mm above the benchtop.

  It isn't 50mm, 10mm by my understanding according to this - http://www.esv.vic.gov.au/LinkClick....d=249&mid=1194
 - certainly not 50mm below like Esperanza's installation though.

----------


## manofaus

i did the bamboo bench top thing, and like mentioned I had to buy 2 lengths as they only sold them in 2.4's. I still wanted a piece for the laundry bench top, so I used the double sink cutout and glued up a donut. I finished it and cut a hole for the laundry tub. Thing is you could never tell by looking at it that it was made from the offcuts unless you look at the side of it and notice that the strands in two places line up exactly. What did you guys seal it with?

----------


## manofaus

how does that 10mm work for a in-bench top cooker?

----------


## Eden

every time you do a cut with the saw etc , keep all the dust and  save the sieved(flour sieve size is cool ) fines to mix with aquadhere EXTERNAL and make a filler putty/paste when  needed (external, as it has water resisting properties) 
cheers eden 
(sand /scrape and presto)

----------


## shauck

> how does that 10mm work for a in-bench top cooker?

  They are made to sit the 10mm higher. The thickness of the base achieves this.

----------


## manofaus

I installed an induction top into my bamboo top and its about 5mm thick.

----------


## shauck

Tried googling it but couldn't find much except that there are all kinds of clearance requirements particular to induction cooktops.  Did find below info in a Miele brochure.  Don't know if it applies generally tho.  
Flush fit cooktops are only suitable for installation in granite, marble, tiled or solid wood worktops. See "Building-in dimensions" to check which cooktop can be fitted into a glass worktop.
For all other worktop materials, consult the manufacturer whether they can be used with a flush-fit cooktop.

----------


## Flip Dover

> I just ordered new bamboo benchtops today, from a bamboo supplier in QLD (I'm NSW). The Bunnings ones look ok if the sizes work for you, but I would have had to buy almost double the surface area I actually needed - not cheap, would have been $1900 and then for me to do the cutting down myself or pay hundreds for someone else to. I just paid $1200 for two sheets cut to size and they're freighting the cut pieces and off-cuts to my door on the day of my choosing. Will have to wait and see whether it all works as planned, but so far I'm really happy. 
> From all the research I've done recently, bamboo is supposed to be good at coping with water, temperatures, scratches, etc. And you can always sand it back and resurface it if it's looking worn after a few years - could even resurface with a different coloured oil/varnish for a whole new look.

  
Any chance you could share the name of your supplier in Qld? I too need bigger than Bunning sells with its flat pack range.

----------


## RenoPuck

Hi, 
I am also a fan of bamboo and am interested in bamboo benchtops. I have had 2 x 2.5cm thick bamboo cutting boards for the past 5 1/2 years and you'd never know I'd put a knife to them. They do have a couple of stains so it may be that you'd want to be diligent about clean up. I expect they'd need oiling periodically. That's all I have.

----------


## Eden

> Any chance you could share the name of your supplier in Qld? I too need bigger than Bunning sells with its flat pack range.

  
Joins in any wooden tops can be achieved using the sieved fine sawdust from the cuts to fill (with external aquedhere or similar water proof glue mixed to a thick paste) any gaps if you have them to achieve longer runs or masons mitre joins ( L shaped or 45 degree) 
fill ,,, dry ,,,then blade scrape and sand back  
I love Bamboo and think its a great surface 
eden 
( yes yes yes! I know Bamboo is a grass )

----------


## Bambootops

The company I work for has recently branched out into Bamboo Tops! They look great and are on par with timber on price and durability. They are a nicer look to those in Bunnings and we can do up to 4.2m long without joins. Bamboo Benchtops |Laminate Kitchen Benchtops |Bamboo Kitchen Benchtops |Timber Kitchen Benchtops| Kitchen Doors and Cupboards
There are also answers to many other questions on the site. 
I hope this helps.

----------


## Eden

hi bamboo tops 
you have the cost for a full mitre  but how much for the masons mitre mate and do you deliver to adelaide 
cheers eden

----------


## Bambootops

> hi bamboo tops 
> you have the cost for a full mitre but how much for the masons mitre mate and do you deliver to adelaide 
> cheers eden

  Hi Eden, 
Mason mitre joins are the same cost as full mitres, but we do recommend that full mitres are used if possible as the finished product looks nicer with the grain meeting in the corner.

----------


## Eden

yeah , it is nice to have longer than 2.4 to play with 
and it is a better look 
nice stuff  
eden

----------


## sjthomas

Bamboo slabs manufactured in China are usually treated with high levels of formaldehyde.  The level of formaldehyde contained in these products generally exceeds Australian manufacturing standards. 
Similiar problems also are contained within white board used in the kitchens manufactured in China. 
Basically this is why I will not install kitchens manufactured in China.

----------


## bowenarrow

Have read all the posts on this subject and I am wondering if there are any Bamboo users out there that have had a Bamboo Benchtop installed now for a long time. By this I mean around 5 years or more.

----------


## Evee

> Have read all the posts on this subject and I am wondering if there are any Bamboo users out there that have had a Bamboo Benchtop installed now for a long time. By this I mean around 5 years or more.

   I have my kaboodle kitchen bamboo benchtops installed for a couple of weeks now and to seal the benchtops I used the Feast Watson kitchen oil as recommended by Bunnings.
Really don't know if I am happy with this recommendation since I find the benchtops very high maintenance. I can't seem to put anything on there without leaving a permanent ring or mark. I had a bottle of red wine sitting on my benchtop for a couple of hours which left a red ring in the wood. I ended up using a creme cleanser (jif) to scrub the stain out, it did come out eventually. Also I made the mistake of emptying the dishwasher machine and putting some glasses straight onto the benchtop after briefly wiping them dry with a tea towel. It left permanent rings which don't come out even after re oiling. overall the oil does not evenly penetrate the wood leaving seemingly bare patches, which are very noticeable when you look sideways along the benchtops. 
The oil does not seem to penetrate very well but everything else does, very frustrating! I contacted Feast Watson and they explained I could use a varnish instead but will have to re sand the benchtops first. All seems like more of a headache to me. Any body with similar problems or solutions??

----------


## Eden

I use outdoor furniture oil (tung oil) preferably one that has bees wax in it for clients bamboo benchtops, I have not had problems with this, 
cheers eden

----------


## Evee

> I use outdoor furniture oil (tung oil) preferably one that has bees wax in it for clients bamboo benchtops, I have not had problems with this, 
> cheers eden

  Hi Eden, Thanks heaps for that tip will try the one with beeswax in it!!

----------


## dizbud1

HI there
We too are looking at ordering bamboo benchtops slightly longer than 2.4m. Can you tell me who your qld supplier was? We are in Qld.
Liz   

> I just ordered new bamboo benchtops today, from a bamboo supplier in QLD (I'm NSW). The Bunnings ones look ok if the sizes work for you, but I would have had to buy almost double the surface area I actually needed - not cheap, would have been $1900 and then for me to do the cutting down myself or pay hundreds for someone else to. I just paid $1200 for two sheets cut to size and they're freighting the cut pieces and off-cuts to my door on the day of my choosing. Will have to wait and see whether it all works as planned, but so far I'm really happy.  
> From all the research I've done recently, bamboo is supposed to be good at coping with water, temperatures, scratches, etc. And you can always sand it back and resurface it if it's looking worn after a few years - could even resurface with a different coloured oil/varnish for a whole new look.

----------

